# "Bringing Brits to Alberta" Interview Pros/Cons



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent interview on Canadian Broadcasting Corporation's radio show "The Current" about Alberta's govt's plan to entice skilled trades from Britain. Interviewed are the Minister for Employment and Immigration. Also the filp side-the critics-the president of Alberta's Federation of Labour and a Toronto writer who wrote an article in The Guardian concerned there were issues Brits needed to know before making the move. Relevant info here for those considering Alberta-and living in a boom province. Big thumbs up! You can download the discussion. It opens with satire for the first 30 seconds as every show on the Current does, but hang in there-the serious discussion follows.
CBC Radio | The Current | Whole Show Blow-by-Blow


----------



## Lexie (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to Expats but was wondering if you could provide some information please?

I've just completed training to become a Primary School Teacher with QTS in Wales and I am very interested in teaching in Canada. My girlfriend has just completed her undergraduate degree in History and Religious Studies and wants to complete a PGCE.

1) Is it possible for me to teach in Canada with my qualifications?
2) Is it best for my girlfriend to complete her PGCE (teacher training) in Wales or in Canada?
3) Is there a need for primary trained teachers in Canada?

Many thanks in advance

Lee


----------

